# Great weekend!



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

Great weekend out in the field this weekend. We went out to a just cultivated wheet field and limeted four guys in around 30 minn.


----------



## TNESS (Sep 30, 2008)

sounds like you had a great time..


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

yeah it was awesome.. 5 bands


----------



## waterfowl kid (Nov 7, 2007)

lets see some pics of that carnage


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Holy crap!! 5 bands?!?!


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

first of all steelpuck i dont even know u so dont start stuff but yea it was a great hunt. and i didnt get any bands guys sorry about him.


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

sorry bout that a friend got on my account.


----------



## groundpounder (Sep 23, 2009)

sounds like u pounded them hard boys nice job.


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

You gotta validate the bragging with pics! :beer:


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

Haha idk how to get pics on my computer. Haha really I only use my comp for this websiTe.


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

or maybe you guys didnt shoot anything? And i no for a fact steelpuck18 doesnt have any friends so there is no way one of his "friends" got on to his account!!! haha


----------

